# Also a nice day in the field with a lot off crows



## Dutch hunter (May 18, 2008)

Here s how whe do it in Holland, whe also have a lot Jackdaws... :wink:


----------



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

The ones in the top row look like penguins lol


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Dutch,

You have some mixed bag there in your photo. I see the Jackdaws, crows, pigeons, mallards and geese! What kind of geese do you have in that photo?

Bob Aronsohn


----------



## Dutch hunter (May 18, 2008)

Bob,

It is a: Alopochen aegyptiacus and this bird is too common in Holland.
When they swim in the canals they even kill ducks and coots to protect their nest.
So by law we can hunt them 9 months a year with shotgun or rifle.
It s a verry pretty bird also but worse eating.

Hope this settle s your question?

:beer: Dutch


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Hello Dutch,

I've shot those geese in South Africa! They call them Egyptian Geese in Africa but they are the very same waterfoul.

Bob A.


----------



## Dutch hunter (May 18, 2008)

Hi Bob,

Indeed it s an Egyptian geese. Over here we call them Nile geese like the Egyptian river.
Verry nice bird to hunt.

Martin.


----------

